# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  كل ما تريد أن تعرف عن سامسونج جالكسي اس4

## mohamed73

*فيديو يبين مميزات الجهاز* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *التصميم*  *قد يخفى على البعض أن تصميم الجهاز ليس بيد سامسونج بسبب كثرة القضايا لذلك يوجد إيطار عام تتصرف من خلاله سامسونج لتصميم الشكل*   ولا أبرر عدم قبولك للشكل لكنه يعجبني على الأقل وقد يعجب غيري       *المتعة*  *صور من تحب وضع صورتك معهم من خلال تصويرك بالكاميرا الأمامية وأنت تصورهم في نفس الوقت بالكاميرا الخلفية*    *الآن صور وفي نفس الصورة ضع الصوت الذي تريد*    * تصوير الدراما يقدم صور متتالية تحكي القصة بالصور*    *شارك الصوتيات والألعاب والصور عن بعد من خلال الواي فاي*    *صنف رتب غير ألبوم صورك بنفسك*    *سيرفر سامسونج جاهز لكي تستخدم عالمك السحابي في مجموعة من الدول منها الفيديو والصوت والملفات وغيرها*    *التواصل*  *الآن لديك مترجم صوتي فوري يتعرف على الكلمة من الطرف الآخر ويترجمها في نفس الوقت للغتك ويدعم عشر لغات في العالم*    *تشات أون تم تحسينه لكي يلبي مطالك في التواصل المجاني*    *المهام اليومية*  *شاهد الفيديو ثم ادر عينك عنه سيقف أرجع للفيديو بعينك سيعمل الفيديو بكل بساطة*    *تحكم بالتلفاز من خلال الواي فاي وأيضا الآي آر*    *الأوامر الصوتية للملاحة وملاحة مجانية من سامسونج تمتع بقوقل ماب وسامسونج ماب والمزيد*    *رد على المكالمة أظهر معلومات الأسماء أظهر معلومات التقويم غيرها ولكن لا تضع يدك على الشاشة فقط حرك يدك فوقها*    *الآن هوم سينك البديل الجديد لسامسونج كيز كل أعمالك تحكم بها وأنت في الخارج*    *الصحة العامة*   كم مشيت كم سعر حراري حرقت كم وزنك والمزيد مع هذه الإضافة التي تتابع من خلالها صحتك  *سبع وضعيات لألون الشاشة والتي تناسب عينك*    *تحكم بصوت السماعة الخارجية أو الهيدفون حدد خياراتك لتناسب أذنك*    *اكسسورات الجهاز*  *مجموعة فريدة من الإكسسوارات*    *غطاء خارجي للجهاز مع ضبط لمكان الشاشة*    *هل تحب الألعاب لا بأس هنا الحل*    *اشحن جهازك بمجرد ملاسمة القطعة*    *هل تذكر الفليب كوفر نعم هذا يختلف عن السابق هذا هو الفليب كوفر التلقليدي السابق*  *هل تريد جلدة لحماية جهازك هل ذوقك مختلف يوجد ما يسرك أيضا*    *هل تبحث عن غطاء بلاستك أيضا متواجد الأصلي*    *نعم غيرنا السماعة الهيدفون الآن الصوت لأعلى وأسفل والرد على المكالمة وبشكل أكثر أناقة*    *هل تريد بطارية إضافية إذا أحضر لها شاحن إضافي*    *تابع المسافة التي مشيت*    *الميزان المربوط بتطبيق أس هيلث والمناسب لسبع أشخاص*      *صور من المؤتمر* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**   **   *تأكيد* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *مواصفات الجهاز* *الإسم الفني للجهاز:* GT-i9500 *نظام التشعيل:* أندرويد 4.2.2 *المعالج:* 1.9GHz quad-core or 1.6GHz octa-core *الرام:* 2GB *الذاكرة الداخلية:* 16 / 32 / 64 *حجم الشاشة:* 4.99 انش *نوع الشاشة:* HD Super AMOLED *أبعاد الشاشة:* 1080×1920 Full HD *عمق اللون:* 441 pixel-per-inch *حجم الكاميرا الخلفية:* 13 ميقا بكسل *فلاش الكاميرا الخلفية:* LED *حجم الكاميرا الأمامية:* 2.0 ميقا بكسل *البطارية:* 2600 *واي فاي:* كل الشبكات وشبكة استثنائية جديدة *جي بي اس:* العالمي + الروسي AGPS *بلوتوث:* 4.0 *آي آر:* IR ريموت كنترول *دعم الذاكرة الخارجية* حتى 64 قيقا *الوزن:* 130 جرام *السعر التقريبي:* 725 دولار أمريكي *توفر الجهاز في الأسواق:* 26/04/2013  *مقارنة مع أحدث الأجهزة*

----------


## حسين العلي

ما شاء الله                                                     والله المنتدى سباق الى كل ما هو جديد قبل أي منتدى                                                    الى الامام  - وفقكم الله ولكم مني اجمل تحية

----------


## amin

ما شاء الله

----------


## henryleader

بالفعل جهاز في منتهى الروعة يحلم الكل بامتلاكه

----------


## tbenmila

بارك الله فيك

----------


## bil34

شكرا

----------


## محمدالشمري

بل توفيق معلومات جميله

----------


## abdovitch

merciiiiii

----------

